# webkit-gtk fails build of gnome2



## neilms (Feb 9, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE. I am trying to build gnome. After 5 hours I get this error:

```
gmake[1]***[programs/unittests/testdomdocument]Error 1
gmake[1] Leaving directory "/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk 2/work/webkit-1.4.3"
gmake:***[all]Error code 2
***[do-build] Error code 1
```
The build stops in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2

I have tried to go direct to that directory and make clean, then build it direct there. I get the same error after an hour or so. I have tried make config to see if there are any options that might be causing this, but there is only an option to build with debugging symbols.

The bottom line is gnome2 will not build.How can I make it work?
Please do not advise me to use packages instead. Thank you.


----------

